# The Pudden orders dinner



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Moly - Pudden gets a weeeeeee bit excited come grub time!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

That Pudden cracks me up! Love the pics!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd say she's a little bit excited... LOL


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL That's hilarious!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She sure loves her food! That sounds like a great feast you prepared for her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pictures are great! Isn't it wonderful to feed your dog something that excites them that much


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, she is literally jumping for joy! Lucky dog!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, Caribou! I thought you said Kangaroo!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Now that's enthusiastic!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> Oh, Caribou! I thought you said Kangaroo!!!


I think the Pudden thought Kangaroo too 

It's like Christmas all over again me thinks!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

loll! She's adorable! A little too excited maybe?


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, welcome back! I was wondering what had become of you guys. Fresh caribou sure beats Yummy Dog Food -- and it looks like the Pudden thinks so, too!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Watch out NBA!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this a jump for joy or what? Padden,you are one funny dog.!!!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Does she do this for all meals of just special ones? She has a wonderful life. Great shots.. sure gave ne a giggle tonight. Me thinks D/H might do some jumping if I served caribou..


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AWW Pudden is soooo excited!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Pudden needs to learn how to be excited for dinner. Mine all stroll up to the plate even with fresh stuff. Pudden cracks me up.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pudden, you are one high-flyin girl!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she's always like that, every mealtime, even for just boring kibble. She will, however, jump a few inches higher for some 'bou


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Pudden's got air! Look at that jump!! What a cutie, she was excited for the caribou!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Been missing seeing Puddin posts! But I guess if you're anticipating 'bou that's (obviously) more exciting than posting! Delightful pictures!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL.... Great pictures you took there.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL THat is so cute! I definitely laughted out loud.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a happy Pudden, mine are not that happy to get feed, but they also don't have the menu Pudden has..LOL


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL, I couldn't resist


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  Great shots!!! Now that's a girl who enjoys her food


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I've just laughed outload at my office at the pics! 

Love them!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> Oh, Caribou! I thought you said Kangaroo!!!



Ya, it looks like Pudden is part kangaroo:hyper::hyper:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

And i thought mine got excited when grubs up. Love them pics


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Meal Time Pudden! Love those Flying Leaps of Joy!! Feed Me! Feed Mee! Feed Meee!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats too cute! 
Hey where did you get that bowl.?. It looks like a good idea for a dog that loves to inhale their food, like my Cedar!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

a friend gave me the bowl - it's called a brake-fast bowl. You can buy it online


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pudden sure looks to be very excited about her dinner, Made me laugh but i don't think i'll be able to handle that with my dogs. It was bad enough when Shelley was younger slaming herself at the glass back sliding door when it came to food. Hehe now i've got her waiting polietly while i put her bowl down step back she looks at me in the eye then after a second or 2 i say ok. 

May i surguest if you want Pudden to have fresh meat without it been cooked freeze it. Once the meat has been frozen it kills the parasites so once defrosted it is safe to feed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy Doggy!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Hehe now i've got her waiting polietly while i put her bowl down step back she looks at me in the eye then after a second or 2 i say ok.
> .


that's exactly what I have het do when I put the bowl down 

about freezing the meat...yeah. It has to be frozen for a certain amount of time at a certain temp; I have to look into that.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute pics! She looks very enthusiastic about her dinner, huh?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

The Pudden dog always puts a smile on my face
She is wonderful!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden, my dear, I'm so sorry that you don't have exciting good food, a loving momma or any joy in your life! Your depressed expressions make me want to call the Alaska SPCA


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

lol that's funny.


----------

